# 9 Things Invented or Discovered by Accident



## Blake Bowden (Aug 31, 2009)

http://science.howstuffworks.com/9-things-invented-or-discovered-by-accident.htm


----------



## Sirius (Aug 31, 2009)

thermonuclear weapons, I'll be darned.


----------



## JTM (Aug 31, 2009)

Sirius said:


> thermonuclear weapons, I'll be darned.



i was surprised to see "the moon lander" on there, myself.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 31, 2009)

JTM said:


> i was surprised to see "the moon lander" on there, myself.



Oh, yeah. that was right above "the female orgasm".


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 31, 2009)

Lmao


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 31, 2009)

Sirius said:


> "the female orgasm".



That weren't no "accident"!  :biggrin:


----------



## JTM (Sep 1, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> That weren't no "accident"!  :biggrin:





Sirius said:


> Oh, yeah. that was right above "the female orgasm".



i didn't feel like that one should've been on there.  that's not even confirmed to exist yet, i don't believe.


----------



## Sirius (Sep 1, 2009)

JTM said:


> i didn't feel like that one should've been on there.  that's not even confirmed to exist yet, i don't believe.



Because you haven't ...,uh, come up with it.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 1, 2009)

Consider this thread HIJACKed


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 1, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Because you haven't ...,uh, come up with it.



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JTM (Sep 1, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Because you haven't ...,uh, come up with it.



hey!  nobody said that...


----------

